# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم زيد تى اى سوفت ويير(ZTE Software) طلبات : فك شفرة هاتف ZTE- R3100

## moussa010

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
ان امكن فك شفرة هاتف :*  *Orange hollyood blan cu
إسم الهاتف : zte r3100
إيمي الهاتف : 863796010876653*

----------


## وهيب العسكري

عندي نفس المشكله

----------


## احمدغنام

شكراااااا

----------


## gsmturbo

mersi

----------


## ana741

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## mohamoha

fgfdgdfgfdfdfgdfgdfgdf

----------


## reza.arbil

شکرراااااااااااا

----------


## omisrai

مشكوور
جزاك الله خيراا

----------


## dragon7000

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## meinstein

IMEI : 863796010843232 .  
JAZAKOM LAHO KHAYRAN

----------


## moncef106

شكرا لك اخي الكريم

----------

